# Amplificador de 300w (rms)



## huki (Nov 11, 2008)

amigos del foro les hago llegar un amplificador que encontre en una revista vieja que tenia, crei que ya la habia tirado a la basura kisas alguien ya lo conoce pero espero que lo puedan simular para ver que tal funciona y si funciona que seria lo mejor.


----------



## huki (Nov 11, 2008)

mas


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2008)

Es un disipador vistoso...
Debe dar unos 200W RMS/8ohms (un poco más quizá, pero no 300), y en 4 te va a dejar con las ganas por los condensadores de la fuente (ya están justos para 8ohms).
El circuito de control es bastante complejo, y no necesita serlo.
Yo no lo armaría, pero si tenés ganas, dale para adelante... 
No me puse a analizarlo en detalle ni pienso hacerlo, pero debe funcionar, es un diseño muy común.
Saludos


----------



## huki (Nov 11, 2008)

san cacho! si da los 200w rmsen 8 ohm y 300 en 4 asi dice en el imforme tecnico,esta todo la placa del lado de los componentesy del lado del cobre hasta dice como se hace la calibracion del preset.pero tengo un problema para subir todo lo demas ya que cuando intente subirlo mediceque el archivo es muy grande,como lo puedo subir?.bueno saludos y suerte.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2008)

Si es JPG, reducí el tamaño o la resolución.
Si es algún otro formato, hay que ver cómo lo achicás...


----------



## huki (Nov 11, 2008)

el pcb


----------

